
Earth-sized planet around nearby star is astronomy dream come true - ngoldbaum
http://www.nature.com/news/earth-sized-planet-around-nearby-star-is-astronomy-dream-come-true-1.20445
======
pc86
Should be merged with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12353441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12353441)

~~~
dang
Yes. Although this post was submitted a minute sooner, the other one got the
more active discussion and is closer to being an original source, so we've
left that one up.

